
Show HN: Num command – simple Unix statistics tool – seeking feedback - jph
Num is a simple Unix statistics tool to input numbers then output min, max, sum, standard deviation, and more.<p>Example: echo &quot;1 2 3 4&quot; | num min max sum =&gt; 1 4 10<p>I&#x27;m seeking feedback and early adopters. I&#x27;m happy to answer questions.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;numcommand&#x2F;num
======
jph
Num command links:

GitHub [https://github.com/numcommand/num](https://github.com/numcommand/num)

Kickstarter
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joelparkerhenderson/num...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joelparkerhenderson/num-
number-utilities-for-mathematics)

